
Get Started with Google's Opens Source Deep Learning - as1ndu
http://tensorflow.org/get_started
======
lindstorm
Backend is C++. Means it's easier to integrate with existing applications.
Looks easier than Caffe. I can't use Theano because I need to be able to
compile to a native application.

------
sebg
Also see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10532957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10532957)
for broader discussion

